# I Have Leaky Gut Syndrome, What Now?



## traze77 (Sep 12, 2018)

I figured this out just recently, but I don't know where to go from here as there's so much information online and these forums on what to eat and not eat. I'm definitely done with fast food, candy, processed foods, and drinking lots of water. But how about home cooked stuff like spaghetti and meat sauce, pb&j, or crackers for a snack?


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

traze77 said:


> I figured this out just recently, but I don't know where to go from here as there's so much information online and these forums on what to eat and not eat. I'm definitely done with fast food, candy, processed foods, and drinking lots of water. But how about home cooked stuff like spaghetti and meat sauce, pb&j, or crackers for a snack?


Speak with your doctor or consider working with a functional medicine coach who can help you figure out your diet. There is a lot of info out there about what to eat and not eat that can get overwhelming and some of it can be too restrictive. Speaking with a professional is a great way to get summarized info.

I have leaky gut also likely caused by SIBO. One thing that I've read and that has helped me is avoiding gluten. Gluten can tear at the lining of your intestines and cause the permeability that leads to leaky gut.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

traze77 said:


> I figured this out just recently, but I don't know where to go from here as there's so much information online and these forums on what to eat and not eat. I'm definitely done with fast food, candy, processed foods, and drinking lots of water. But how about home cooked stuff like spaghetti and meat sauce, pb&j, or crackers for a snack?


Like Ylba said, talk to a doctor first and get on a good nutrition plan with lots of fiber, and stay active. I noticed your other post about having a horrible diet and odor, and the bump which sounds like a hemorrhoid. You said you're only having a BM once a week, and I'm guessing you're straining? That's probably what led to the hemorrhoid (get it checked), which can cause you to have incomplete evacuations and leaky gas. Don't expect any immediate change to your body as it adjusts to a healthier diet, everything's a process.


----------



## traze77 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ylba said:


> Speak with your doctor or consider working with a functional medicine coach who can help you figure out your diet. There is a lot of info out there about what to eat and not eat that can get overwhelming and some of it can be too restrictive. Speaking with a professional is a great way to get summarized info.
> 
> I have leaky gut also likely caused by SIBO. One thing that I've read and that has helped me is avoiding gluten. Gluten can tear at the lining of your intestines and cause the permeability that leads to leaky gut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I made an appointment with my gastroenterologist but have to wait until October to see him. My primary doesn't know anything about this.

In regards to the gluten, I'll ask my doctor about that but I thought that if you didn't have celiac disease, avoiding gluten was not good for you?


----------



## traze77 (Sep 12, 2018)

meager said:


> Like Ylba said, talk to a doctor first and get on a good nutrition plan with lots of fiber, and stay active. I noticed your other post about having a horrible diet and odor, and the bump which sounds like a hemorrhoid. You said you're only having a BM once a week, and I'm guessing you're straining? That's probably what led to the hemorrhoid (get it checked), which can cause you to have incomplete evacuations and leaky gas. Don't expect any immediate change to your body as it adjusts to a healthier diet, everything's a process.


I've had hemorrhoids before and they are painful but they go away and heal. This bump never goes away and its not painful. I do strain and usually have incomplete evacuations.


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

traze77 said:


> I made an appointment with my gastroenterologist but have to wait until October to see him. My primary doesn't know anything about this.
> 
> In regards to the gluten, I'll ask my doctor about that but I thought that if you didn't have celiac disease, avoiding gluten was not good for you?


Gluten - Gluten directly impacts intestinal integrity through zonulin production. Zonulin is a protein that causes directly causes leaky gut.
Read more at https://www.glutenfreesociety.org/leaky-gut-and-autoimmune-disease/#vKVR9c0IlGj7VkXY.99

My doctor had me do a GI map that tested my zonulin level. I still have leaky gut but my zonulin level decreased significantly after reducing gluten in my diet. I haven't eliminated gluten completely but the majority of what I eat does not contain gluten and it actually helped me feel a little better. I would suggest trying it and seeing how you feel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## traze77 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ylba said:


> Gluten - Gluten directly impacts intestinal integrity through zonulin production. Zonulin is a protein that causes directly causes leaky gut.
> Read more at https://www.glutenfreesociety.org/leaky-gut-and-autoimmune-disease/#vKVR9c0IlGj7VkXY.99
> 
> My doctor had me do a GI map that tested my zonulin level. I still have leaky gut but my zonulin level decreased significantly after reducing gluten in my diet. I haven't eliminated gluten completely but the majority of what I eat does not contain gluten and it actually helped me feel a little better. I would suggest trying it and seeing how you feel.
> ...


How long have you had a leaky gut?


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

traze77 said:


> How long have you had a leaky gut?


I tested negative for it in January and positive in June. So from sometime between Jan and June until now.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

